

You are more than a sexual fetish – but online dating sites might not think so  - line-zero
http://www.salon.com/2014/03/15/you_are_more_than_a_sexual_fetish_%E2%80%94_but_online_dating_sites_might_not_think_so/

======
btilly
Reading this makes me wonder whether there would be value in a dating site
including and displaying information about account activity.

If, when looking at a profile, you had a sense of how many others had
responded to it, and whether that person replied to many of them, you'd know
better who to bother with.

